
Show HN: Trackingco.de, a fast, simple and cheap web analytics service - fiatjaf
https://trackingco.de/
======
canadianwriter
Is there really that big of a market for people who want web analytics but
find Google Analytics too complex? GA has gotten pretty danm simple to use
these days, the depth is there but they have gotten good and making it
accessible.

